# GC modifier-imaging and testing procedures



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 26, 2010)

I understand the GC modifier should be attached to the E/M and any procedures done in the presence/assistant of a resident but what about imaging and testing procedures ? For instance we have a resident in our ophthalmology clinic, which is located in a hospital so we only bill the proffesional component, if a patient is to recieve a Visual Field are we suppose to code it as 92083-26-GC ?? Thanks


----------



## vpcats (Jul 29, 2010)

cpccoder2008 said:


> I understand the GC modifier should be attached to the E/M and any procedures done in the presence/assistant of a resident but what about imaging and testing procedures ? For instance we have a resident in our ophthalmology clinic, which is located in a hospital so we only bill the proffesional component, if a patient is to recieve a Visual Field are we suppose to code it as 92083-26-GC ?? Thanks



GC goes on any service in which a resident was involved, not just observed but actually did something.  Did the resident do the interpretation of the VF?  If so, then you would add the GC to the 92083 but the "teaching" physician (attending) has to write and sign a specific teaching physician statement. 
Are you in a teaching hospital setting?


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes we are , and i believe it's the physician interpeting and reading the findings and not the resident.


----------

